# PC user in Ayrshire



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone with one of these interested in quoting me and then doing a polish out some swirls'n'scores'n'surface scratches on my Canyon Red BMW 750i?
I am in Stewarton. :wave:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

JIM TT ,hes on holiday back on Monday i think


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheers David. I will take this up when he returns


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Am sure Chris (Punto GT) and CraigM are in that area as well if JimTT is booked up... Having seen all three of their work on cars, you wont go wrong wth any of them, your car will come out looking top notch! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah im in ayrshire dave well remembered, infact im not far from you derek i stay just off the kilmaurs rd on the western rd.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

PuntoGT said:


> Yeah im in ayrshire dave well remembered, infact im not far from you derek i stay just off the kilmaurs rd on the western rd.


And I'll give Chris a hand......no problem :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

what bry means to say is he'll do half the bonnet the go make rolls lol


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Pm's a flyin' gents many thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> what bry means to say is he'll do half the bonnet the go make rolls lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one!


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

I could maybe lend a hand on Del's car too and pick up some pointers along the way! :buffer:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Why am I suddenly getting very very excited in a nervous kinda way?????


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

No needs to be derek your car will be in good hands with whoever does the detail.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't worry Del, i've used the PC on my car and i'm a complete amatuer next to these guys, you won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

ull need to get tham M3 to me so i can have a look at it  was too dull at cruise


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I met David G this morning and bought all the products I needed to get the car ready for PC'ing and her re-birth.:buffer: 
Opinion from David is the car isn't too bad and the colour will make a very good subject.
I have now had the car clayed ready and will run over it again prior to settling on a date to do the dreaded deed.
David I think will be contacting a couple of folks to invite them along to slaughter the lamb, albeit a 12 cylinder optimax munching lamb, 

This is the first time in my life I have tried such a task and as an Admin on the 7seriesregister.co.uk I am using this to act as a tutorial for them as well as myself, so lets see whats possible.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I reckon you're going to see your 7-series look better than the day it rolled out of the factory... With the right know-how, and these guys have certainly got that, you can get jaw-dropping results from paintwork. And the colour of the car looks really nice too, I reckon it'll be a topper of a detail! Look forward to it! :thumb:


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

When you doing this as I wouldnt mind learning and seeing this done, if thats ok?

RR


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Rice Rocket said:


> When you doing this as I wouldnt mind learning and seeing this done, if thats ok?
> 
> RR


I am aiming for Saturday August 19th you'd be more than welcome as David G will be onhand with some Chemical Guys products some of which I can truly vouch for.
I hope the weather will allow a BBQ lunch as well so by all means, come along pm me closer to the time for directions


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

Thats great, a couple of scooby guys my pop over to purchase items. I havent siad to the club, but if 2 or 3 came would that be ok?

They are are show and shine cars.

Thanks


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Well why not! I am partial to a flat four too y'know.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

> Well why not! I am partial to a flat four too y'know.


'Boxer' dont you mean:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Have you heard them? they ain't sharp ROTFLMAO

Besides I am (Horizontally) opposed to that remark Ant,,, :lol:


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

ok great will pm you nearer the time.

RR


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

As i said on the BMWCC forum. Im up for this. Didnt know so many of you guys were goin. Good to meet up with some of you at last :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Delighted to have you along Allan


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Easy big man... no need to get that excited. Get back to work!!!


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Derek

I'm in Stewarton also, would you mind if I popped along.
I've bought a PC and would'nt mind getting a few tips.
I was at a meet organised by David a few months ago in Wishaw and found it interesting also some of his stuff is very good.
I'll understand if theres too many going already

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Nope, im off. My beloved are playing at home. I miss the 1st game because im away on holiday ... cant miss the second or they will be talkin about me.


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Allan said:


> Nope, im off. My beloved are playing at home. I miss the 1st game because im away on holiday ... cant miss the second or they will be talkin about me.


I hope their colour is blue Allan...:thumb:


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

I detailed a Mini and a 735i in stewarton last month. Its a wee place so you will all find it no problemo.

Yes Jim. le colour is bleu .... im off before im pounded by the other half of the divide


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Didnt know cowdenbeath were at home the first game of the season:lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

dazzh said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> I'm in Stewarton also, would you mind if I popped along.
> I've bought a PC and would'nt mind getting a few tips.
> ...


Hi Jim no bother at all if you want to attend, getting bigger all the time shaping up very nicely now


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

david g said:


> Didnt know cowdenbeath were at home the first game of the season:lol:


Easy San !!


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

I see we have the same taste in cars and footie Allan. :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

bluebro said:


> I see we have the same taste in cars and footie Allan. :thumb:


yes we do
:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

David mentioned his last week i might pop down give david a hand with some products should be good. 

G


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Fantastic much appreciated indeed


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> David mentioned his last week i might pop down give david a hand with some products should be good.
> 
> G


Derek. Better put the word around the locals to lock up their daughters if hes goin :lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

LMAO sounds better and better all the time


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Allan said:


> Derek. Better put the word around the locals to lock up their daughters if hes goin :lol:


Gee Thanks

...aww yeh i see mad k on strathy made a random post about me. and as usual got mixed up about what he heard and what was said. :wall: guys a **** tell him from me.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Folks,
I need to put a pause on the meet temporarily I have decided to sort out the dodgy accident repair on the drivers side rear arch first then get the n's lip sorted too which will require both quarters and into the rear doors being painted. Plus I have a broken rear coil spring so i am spending a fortune on the suspension as well just to keep me mobile.

I hope to have it all sorted by early September so I will put up a new post and try to get things moving before the bad weather sets in.

Thanks to everyone who has voulenteered and offered help, I look forward to seeing all in the near future.

Derek


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Im sure colvins will work their magic mate.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Hopefully i can make it on the Sept. date then guys. :thumb:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Sounds good Derek, hope it dosen't cost too much!! Keep me posted.

I'm liking the new sig Bluebro!!:thumb:


----------

